# Jvc TV won't turn on



## Maddie.smith (Dec 12, 2014)

My Jvc TV won't turn on a when I press the power button on the remote it comes up as a black screen but the middle blue power button is on but after a while it flashes and the TV turns off. The model is LT-32DD52J. Someone please help!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Sounds like you have a backlight failure or video processor problem since it does indeed turn on but fails to show you a picture. Can you hear any sound if you try to select a known TV broadcast ?? The problem would need to be diagnosed properly seeing what does appear to work and what not. If you select an external source (DVD player or similar from SCART or HDMI source) does it do the same?


----------

